# Yard Display



## mhampel82 (Aug 16, 2009)

I leave my up all month long.


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

We used to have our display out all month, but as our props became more involved and our abilities better, there are only some things we leave out. I do leave things like the fence, arch, pillars and tombstones out, but bring in our statues, certain electrical and loose items nightly. Also anything that the wind could potentially knock over.( I lost a cool mausoleum to the wind while I was at work on year)
We have the yard set up for at least the last two weeks.


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

something to think about is that most of the time at night you can get a lot of dew on everything also rain in the middle of the night so make sure what you leave out is water prof or sealed really well or covered with a tarp. Happy haunting


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know how you feel, I leave very little outside. I live near a corner and people can make a quick getaway! Maybe this year I can build a fence...that should slow 'em down! Yeah, with barbed wire maybe......


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Once I put up the fence and the tombstones, they stay out. They're all fastened down pretty well and all weatherproof. My standing props however, don't go out till very close to Halloween and only if the weather is good. I also don't put anything out that I can't see from my living room window.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine starts going out Oct 1. it takes me about a week of evenings to get the bulk placed and the rest of the month to tune and adjust. They stay up until Nov 1. I have had one instance of vandalism but it was minor and i did not let it deter me.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

we do basically the same as you. we start putting out things a couple weeks before the big night, as we get closer the bigger/better stuff goes out. we still bring in the "good" stuff each night. can't trust kids these days. The sad part is that the kids old enough to steal/destroy, but know better are the same kids that a few years earlier would run around our yard on Halloween night enjoying what we've done!


----------



## msmaranda (Sep 17, 2011)

Last year we started oct 1 but by 11 pm on the 31st it was down. I couldn't wait to put them out and by the time the 31st came my dad was ready for normal.


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

All of October and try to get down first week of November. I live in the country and have low risk of theft.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

I had some teenagers that tore up some of my props. i killed them and now they are a part of this year's corpse display. It serves as a nice warning to the other teens. Well just kidding of course but one can dream.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

haha that's funny Gatordave. I too Tsloth live in the country on a dirt road, so not any trouble out here. I start the process in sept. on the inside of party barn and then start outside Oct 1. It is all taken down by the 31st as my party is the week before the 31st.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Everything goes up Oct. 1st and comes down at midnight Oct. 31st. We have had some tombstones stolen in the past, but I just make more to replace them. this year I plan in making 18 new ones with new sayings since my kids said I was getting boring putting up the same stuff each year. If I get any stolen this year, I will have the older ones in hand to replace with, as I am running out of yard space to put up all old AND new. I do hate it when I get the ground digger guys stolen...those are harder to replace.


----------

